# Tracing Old Owners of 'Toby' (Marley) Chestnut w. Flaxen Mane and Tail Welshie



## Pixxie (7 June 2011)

I have a very lovely chestnut with flaxen mane and tail Welsh Sec D (he may be X we're not sure) I believe he may have been called Toby (he is named Marley with me) but im not entirely sure.

I bought him January 09 from the dealer Paul Clarke/Kate Thurston in p'boro and I have reason to believe he initially came from Dartford Tom (Tom Bonner) and Melissa Brewer along the line somewhere too anyone who knows these names will be able to piece together that hes been horrendously treated. He was terrified of everyone when I bought him MASSIVE issues under saddle primarily with mounting and he HATES his ears being touched.

He has many distinguishing markings, a black spot in the centre of his upper lip, a big white blaze, a white long triangular marking on the underside of his jaw, spots on his bum and 2 white socks (left fore and right hind) 

I've been through heartbreak with this little horse and those who know his story will know that too, I love him to bits and he is with me forever but if i could know a little more, maybe it could help me to make him into the fab little horse I know he could be 

I dont know if anyone will remember him for recognise him from somewhere but I'd just love to know a little more about him long shot I know but worth a go

This is him






summer (his coat changes MASSIVELY)






spotty bum











i dont have any of the underside of his jaw, but if anyone recognises him please get in touch, PM if youd prefer


----------



## Pixxie (17 April 2012)

Wrote this a long long time ago but thought I'd bump it just incase and say he was called Sergio when he was at the dealers yard


----------



## wallykissmas (30 November 2012)

Tunnel Tom is know to have horses over Great Yarmouth way, not sure if can help you with anything but thought I would mention it.


----------

